# Gigging 6-19-10



## Capt. Robert Liebert (May 21, 2004)

Had some clients that wanted to do some gigging last night. With the wind being up most of the week told my guys it might be tough. Got to the ramp an hour early to do some scouting and was able to locate some nice water along the leeward sides of different island and shorelines. Started just after dark and first spot produced only 2 fish. With the tide being low I knew it would only get better with incoming tide. 

Was able to pick up 2-4 fish on each spot and end the night early with 15 flounder all between 16''-21''. We were going to stay longer but they were tired from fishing off shore earlier that day. 

Gigging should be good through October if anyone wants to get out. Also have a few opening for fishing trips in the next couple weeks.

Capt. Robert Liebert
(281)-799-5728
www.greenwaterguideservice.com


----------



## Capt. Robert Liebert (May 21, 2004)

*Light winds*

With these light winds gigging should be real good next week if any one wants to get out. I have some opening if any one wants to go.

Capt. Robert Liebert


----------

